# BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

*BBF Point Guard Rank*

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook

*Nominated players*
Stephen Curry
Tony Parker
Derrick Rose
Goran Dragic
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
Jeremy Lin


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm gonna vote for Westbrook mostly because to me come playoff time there isn't a PG in the league I would rather have. The way he can take over a game and get to the basket at will makes him #1 for me. 

My nomination goes to Steph Curry. This one is difficult between Curry and Paul, but I'm going with Curry because of his lights out shooting and the fact that he is still on the upswing while I'm expecting a slight decline from Paul and I also see Blake becoming the clear best player on the Clippers this coming season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CP3. 

Curry.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I vote for Chris Paul, and nominate Steph Curry.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Vote for Chris Paul.

Nominate Russell Westbrook.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Chris Paul.
Nominate: Tony Parker.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jeremy Lin. 

I nominate lance Stephenson, 20-7-7 easily.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Easily.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I don't understand this methodology really, but I'm going to vote for Derrick Rose, because I want to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I don't understand this methodology really, but I'm going to vote for Derrick Rose, because I want to.


Your voting privileges have now been rescinded.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Paul's in the lead by a fair margin, I'll leave this for a few more hours then we can move on to the next vote.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

CP3.

Parker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Vote: Paul
Nominate(and close second): Westbrook


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chris Paul is the winner with 7 votes, with Westbrook and Rose receiving a vote each. I'll update the first post.

Who is the second best PG in the NBA? You can choose from

Stephen Curry
Russell Westbrook
Tony Parker
Derrick Rose

You can continue to nominate players that are not on the list above, and give one vote to who you think is the second best.

My vote goes to Russell Westbrook. Hurts me as a huge Stephen Curry fan, but Russell Westbrook can absolutely dominate games, and his play style is very disruptive. Steph is still a bit young and lacking experience, and we saw him look like he was taken out of the game in the series against the Clippers. Curry is very close behind Westbrook though.

I nominate Goran Dragic.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Tony Parker is my vote for 2nd best PG.

My nominee that isn't on that list: Damian Lillard.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Steph Curry for 2 (but really he shoots threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's).


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Westbrook for #2 . His defense easily puts him above Curry


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ nice avatar


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Parker
Nominate: Curry


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

2) Westbrook

Nom Curry


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Westbrook

Curry


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Vote for Westbrook.

I'll spare a nomination since the nomination list looks good for now.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vote - Westbrook

Nominate - Curry


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Westbrook 


Parker


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Chris Paul is the winner with 7 votes, with Westbrook and Rose receiving a vote each. I'll update the first post.
> 
> Who is the second best PG in the NBA? You can choose from
> 
> ...


I clearly nominated Jeremy Lin. This ranking is a sham.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Curry
Westbrook


----------



## BlazersDozen (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Curry

Nom: Parker


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Russell Westbrook takes the cake.

I'm going to vote for my boy Steph, and nominate Rajon Rondo, who should at least be nominated by now.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

3) Curry

NOM - Parker


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Parker


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

3) Tony Parker

I would nominate Lillard, but I'll add to the list instead...John Wall.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Tony Parker. Good on nominations for now.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Curry

ROSE


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Westbrook for 3.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdaddykb (Jun 17, 2012)

3 curry
parker


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Curry for 3, nom Parker


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

BlakeJesus said:


> Westbrook for 3.


He already got spot #2 .


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Stephen Curry takes number 3! It's great as a fan to see his rise up the ranks. There was a time where I couldn't see how he would be better than Deron Williams, but that changed quickly.

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry

Nominees
Tony Parker
Derrick Rose
Goran Dragic
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
John Wall

Gets a little tougher out here and it's a bit of a crap shoot. Derrick Rose and Rondo are two guys contingent on injuries, Lillard and Wall have a great chance of improving their games to nab this spot.

I'll go Tony Parker, who I think will take this 4th spot. Benefit of the doubt for being the point man for the NBA's premier basketball team... He's also just really good, but it's really debatable between TP and all the other guards I have mentioned.

I'll keep the nomination list rolling with Kyle Lowry.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Vote Tony Parker!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Tony Parker.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Parker seems like the obvious choice here but there is good mojo at work in DC and I'm going to go out on a limb to say *John Wall *here. 

The Spurs seem immortal but I anticipate Parker losing a quarter-step or so, while Wall is maturing nicely and has a reasonable chance of improving his shot a little more.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Parker


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Tony Parker should have gotten the third spot. I'll vote for him again at 4.

Nominate Kyrie Irving.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tony Parker with the clear win at number 4

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker

Nominees
Derrick Rose
Goran Dragic
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
John Wall
Kyrie Irving

Gets a little tougher out here. I love Goran Dragic but it may be too early. We've heard good news from Derrick Rose but who knows who good he really is.

I'm voting John Wall here, banking on him taking a leap in his career playing next to a veteran like Paul Pierce.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Rose (banking on his return close to form).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta say DRose


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

John Wall


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

John Wall


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Paul.

However this is working..


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

John Wall, nominate Lowry


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll take Rondo.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

John Wall


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll go John Wall. I just don't know what to expect from Rose.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Drizzy said:


> I'll go John Wall. I just don't know what to expect from Rose.


Injury.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

John Wall takes the cake.

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - ?

Goran Dragic
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
Kyrie Irving
Kyle Lowry
Derrick Rose

I really don't know how to factor in the injuries to Rondo and Rose especially - I just don't see how that much time taken off can still make him a top 10 point guard when so many players are so talented. I guess the 2014 world cup will be a great way to see.

I'm just completely torn here, so I'll throw out a vote for Goran Dragic, who played spectacular last season and proved he was an elite point guard. 

I'll nominate Eric Bledsoe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lowry.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rajon Rondo.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

And I nominate Ty Lawson!


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Rose


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Kyle Lowry

Nominate Ricky Rubio


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lowry and Rose are in a tie, so I'll do a tiebreaker thread.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Lowry and Rose are in a tie, so I'll do a tiebreaker thread.


It's a weird thing to vote on. You've got a former MVP who simply hasn't played meaningful basketball in a long time against a bulldog defender who was arguably the best player on a 48-win team in a crappy Eastern Conference.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lowry

Derrick Rose would be my number 1 if healthy...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

RollWithEm said:


> It's a weird thing to vote on. You've got a former MVP who simply hasn't played meaningful basketball in a long time against a bulldog defender who was arguably the best player on a 48-win team in a crappy Eastern Conference.


Yea... very strange comparison. But I guess Rose came out of that battle quite easily.

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - ?

Nominees
Goran Dragic
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
Kyrie Irving
Kyle Lowry
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson

I'll go Dragic here again, but I see the case for Rondo and Lillard


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lowry


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Rondo


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lowry


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Lowry


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rajon Rondo. 

Nominate (again) Ty Lawson.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lowry.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dragic

The PG position is so deep right now and a case can be made for Lowry, Lillard and Rondo as well. I would have voted all 3 over Rose simply because we no longer know what Rose brings to the table and won't until he plays at least close to a half a season IMO


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Lowry 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - ?

Nominees
Goran Dragic
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
Kyrie Irving
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson
Mike Conley

Again, going Dragic. I have a pretty good idea who I'm voting in successive rounds.

Nominate Mike Conley.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rondo


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll change horses and go Dragic this time.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dragic


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Dragic

Nominate Rubio


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bledsoe > Dragic

I vote Bledsoe


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rajon Rondo.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Rajon Rondo.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dragic squeaks by Rondo.

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - ?

Nominees
Damian Lillard
Rajon Rondo
Kyrie Irving
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson
Mike Conley
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin

Man this pool of point guards could really go in any order and I wouldn't complain one bit.

I'll nominate my boy Jeremy Lin, who I think can be as effective as a lot of the guys on this list this coming season.

My vote is going to Rondo.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lillard


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rondo.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Rondo being hella underrated. He gets my vote, Dame gets my vote after. I also think both are better than Lowry and Dragic.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bledsoe


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Rubio


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rajon Rondo. 

Nominate Jrue Holiday, just so we can illustrate number of quality PGs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - ?

Nominees
Damian Lillard
Kyrie Irving
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson
Mike Conley
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Jrue Holiday

Going Bledsoe over here, but Damian is close.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I had been voting Bledsoe (like a short-sighted idiot), but Conley > Bledsoe.

Vote for Mike Conley

Nominate Jeff Teague


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lillard


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lillard


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dame Lillard is so bad defensively, he makes Goran Dragic look like Gary Payton.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

5-15 on PGs is a logjam. I vote for Lawson just b/c he's a personal favorite and probably best passer outside of Rubio that hasn't been voted in yet.

Nominate Jose Calderon.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am very happy that one particular player has not yet been nominated.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Dame Lillard is so bad defensively, he makes Goran Dragic look like Gary Payton.


Hes no worse defensively than Steph, and I'm not sure the offensive drop off is that huge between the two.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Hes no worse defensively than Steph, and I'm not sure the offensive drop off is that huge between the two.


Steph completely alters opponents' defensive philosophies. Lillard is not yet in that class.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Steph completely alters opponents' defensive philosophies. Lillard is not yet in that class.


But hes one of the leagues worst defenders, just like Lillard.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> But hes one of the leagues worst defenders, just like Lillard.


Yeah. Neither guy is good on that end of the floor. Very true.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lillard


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I am very happy that one particular player has not yet been nominated.


And just like that I thought of someone new I want to nominate


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Wow. We're comparing six to a half-dozen at this point.

Conley, I guess.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have Conley about even with Wall personally, based on what he's actually done and not considering that Wall should get better.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Conley Vs Lillard tiebreaker!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - ?

Nominees
Kyrie Irving
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson
Mike Conley
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Jrue Holiday
Isaiah Thomas

Going Bledsoe here, nominate Isaiah Thomas who is definitely up there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Conley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Conley


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike Conley. Nominate Michael Carter Williams.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Conley


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I'll take Irving here by a hair over Conley


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - ?

Nominees
Kyrie Irving
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Jrue Holiday
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams

Still voting Bledsoe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bledsoe


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ty Lawson here. I know the Nuggets had their injuries and slipped off the radar last year, but Lawson really is as good as anyone else in the 7-11 range.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Irving. 

LBJ is going to put Irving to another level.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Jrue Jrue


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kyrie


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

One more tiebreaker... might just skip these completely.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Parker too low. Irving


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

lol...Mike Conley #11 ??

Now I remember why I don't come to this site anymore.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Still voting Lawson.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

This is probably the worst list.
Conley > Irving, Bledsoe, Lawson
Rondo, Dragic, Lowry > Lillard 
??? 

christ son


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - ?

Nominees
Eric Bledsoe
Ty Lawson
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Jrue Holiday
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams

Useless comments such as complaining about a list that you didn't vote on do not add anything to this list, so keep those comments to yourselves. I think it's a bit ridiculous that Conley went before a lot of the guys on this list, but the Lillard thing isn't that absurd.

Anyway, Bledsoe again.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ty Lawson. So under-appreciated.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bledsoe.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lawson.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd vote Rubio, but I've decided to vote on players that might actually get picked 

*Ty Lawson*


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Lawson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - ?

Nominees
Eric Bledsoe
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Jrue Holiday
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash

No way Bledsoe doesn't get picked here IMO. Nominate Andre Miller and Steve Nash (still got a teeny bit left in there)


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm comfortable picking Bledsoe here. Rubio, Holiday, and Carter-Williams are on deck for me.

Nominate Deron Williams.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lawson


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Me and the guy above me pick Bledsoe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Nominate Deron Williams.


I was hoping no one would nominate him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This spot HAS to go to Bledsoe. He's in my personal top 10 at this position.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I was hoping no one would nominate him.


I figured he might be who you were referring to. But he has to go at some point.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Rubio

Nominate George Hill


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Bledsoe


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Bledsoe.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - ?

Nominees
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Jrue Holiday
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Deron Williams
Brandon Jennings

Bledsoe gets his due! I'm going Jrue Holiday here, but it's a crap shoot and there's a ton of talent with cases to be made for everyone. Jrue's not that far off from his All-Star season and Pelicans have a nasty squad now with Asik.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Rubio


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll take Jrue. Almost took Deron actually, after being disappointed by MCW and Rubio shooting percentages.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Jrue


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jrue.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Jrue Holiday, another person better than Mike Conley still here lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jeremy Lin

Nominate Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - ?

Nominees
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Deron Williams
Brandon Jennings
Jeff Teague
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston

Deron Williams. Nominate Shaun Livingston. Obviously Deron has taken quite a fall from being the second best PG in the league for a period of time, but he still has that 'it' factor from being elite.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FormerPHCrew said:


> Jrue Holiday, another person better than Mike Conley still here lol


Feel free to explain that to the rest of us. Better at turning the ball over perhaps?


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Diable said:


> Feel free to explain that to the rest of us. Better at turning the ball over perhaps?


more athletic, better offensively, better ball handler IMO. I think last year was just a down year for him with a new team, he was great in Philly and has proved he can be the man on a playoff team


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Deron Williams for me too. 14/6 as an 'off' year isn't all that bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FormerPHCrew said:


> more athletic, better offensively, better ball handler IMO. I think last year was just a down year for him with a new team, he was great in Philly and has proved he can be the man on a playoff team


All of that is nonsense. It's completely contrary to all observable facts


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

deron


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Rubio


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Deron Williams takes it

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - ?

Nominees
Ricky Rubio
Jeremy Lin
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Jeff Teague
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Kemba Walker
Brandon Knight

Nominate Jameer Nelson as well. It's hard to like his game IMO but still a good player and could be interesting in Dallas.

Anyway, we are past that point where I think every point guard that have a strong case over Jeremy Lin has been voted in. I think Jeremy can play at slightly below Linsanity-esque levels. Byron Scott is a huge plus since he's a point guard coach having worked with Kidd, Paul, and Irving, and he can bring out the best in Jeremy. Also Jeremy Lin works best as a ball dominant guy, and I don't see Kobe being as ball dominant post-injury.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy shit no one has nominated Kemba. I'll nominate him as well as Brandon Knight.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmmm...thought about MCW here but he'll have to wait. 

Voting Rubio.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Rubio


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Holy shit no one has nominated Kemba. I'll nominate him as well as Brandon Knight.


You can nominate two people? Should help me moving forward.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Point Guard (#1 Chris Paul, Vote #2!)*

Teague easily


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - Ricky Rubio
17 - ?

Nominees
Jeremy Lin
Isaiah Thomas
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Jeff Teague
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Kemba Walker
Brandon Knight

I'm pretty much going to be voting Jeremy Lin every round, but I'll give a second vote as an 'effective' vote in the case of tiebreakers and such.

Isaiah Thomas goes here. He's much like Cousins in the good numbers, shitty team boat, but I actually like the way Thomas plays as opposed to Cousins. Dude's giving a 20-3-6 at pretty good efficiency, finishes very well and doesn't let his size limit him. He's tough and he balls out.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Carter-Williams. His length allows him to guard multiple positions, and I believe that if the Sixers decide to stop tanking his efficiency will increase.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Isaiah Thomas


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm taking Jeff Teague here.

Nominate Marcus Smart and Dante Exum


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Voting is slowing down isn't it.

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - Ricky Rubio
17 - Isaiah Thomas
18 - ?

Nominees
Jeremy Lin
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Jeff Teague
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Kemba Walker
Brandon Knight
Dante Exum
Marcus Smart
Trey Burke

I'm nominating Trey Burke here, and voting Lin, but since no one else is going to vote Lin, I'm giving my secondary vote to Michael Carter-Williams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Teague


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kemba followed by MCW in case I miss the next day votes.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Michael Carter-Williams


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

shit I forgot about Teague would've voted for him a few rounds ago too


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Michael Carter-Williams
Kemba
Livingston


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Kemba


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Teague


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - Ricky Rubio
17 - Isaiah Thomas
18 - Jeff Teague
19 - ?

Nominees
Jeremy Lin
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Kemba Walker
Brandon Knight
Dante Exum
Marcus Smart
Trey Burke

Can MCW go on board yet?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Marcus Smart is going to be better than MCW right out of the blocks. I'm going with the Smart choice at #19 .


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm still going with MCW. I don't even know what Smart's role will be w/ Rondo in Boston.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kemba Walker hasn't been picked yet? Kemba.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Kemba


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Since I'm actually voting for Jeremy Lin, MCW doesn't have two votes so Kemba wins.

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - Deron Williams
17 - Ricky Rubio
18 - Isaiah Thomas
19 - Jeff Teague
20 - Kemba Walker
21 - ?

Nominees
Jeremy Lin
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Brandon Knight
Dante Exum
Marcus Smart
Trey Burke

Jeremy Lin (MCW)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus Smart (secondary is George Hill)


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Smart


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Michael Carter Williams.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rookie Smart gets on board!

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - Deron Williams
17 - Ricky Rubio
18 - Isaiah Thomas
19 - Jeff Teague
20 - Kemba Walker
21 - Marcus Smart
22 - ?

Nominees
Jeremy Lin
Michael Carter-Williams
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Brandon Knight
Dante Exum
Trey Burke

Jeremy!!!


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Brandon Knight

Nominate Patty Mills


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm taking George Hill (Dante Exum next)


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

yall really think Smart is gonna be better than MCW out the gate?

I vote MCW


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

FormerPHCrew said:


> yall really think Smart is gonna be better than MCW out the gate?


Yes


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Michael Carter Williams.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Chris Paul
2 - Russell Westbrook
3 - Stephen Curry
4 - Tony Parker
5 - John Wall
6 - Derrick Rose
7 - Kyle Lowry
8 - Goran Dragic
9 - Rajon Rondo
10 - Damian Lillard
11 - Mike Conley
12 - Kyrie Irving
13 - Ty Lawson
14 - Eric Bledsoe
15 - Jrue Holiday
16 - Deron Williams
17 - Ricky Rubio
18 - Isaiah Thomas
19 - Jeff Teague
20 - Kemba Walker
21 - Marcus Smart
22 - Michael Carter-Williams
23 - ?

Nominees
Jeremy Lin
Jose Calderon
Andre Miller
Steve Nash
George Hill
Brandon Jennings
Kirk Hinrich
Shaun Livingston
Jameer Nelson
Brandon Knight
Dante Exum
Trey Burke
Patty Mills

Jeremy.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Patty Mills


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

George Hill


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmmm...he's not sexy or exciting, but he is efficient... Jose Calderon.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Jennings


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Calderon


----------

